# numéro de série sur la carte mère ?



## Tahiti987 (9 Mai 2009)

une question !

Mon revendeur me dit avoir changé ma carte mère et les deux processeurs sur mon G5 Bi-processeur, ainsi que le bloc de refroidissement mais mon numéro de série est toujours le même !
donc qu'est-ce qui donne le numéro de série ?


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2009)

Le numéro de série est associé à la machine, il figure sur le carton d'emballage. Il ne change pas en raison d'un remplacement de composant interne du fait de maintenance.


----------



## ntx (9 Mai 2009)

Au vu de messages précédents sur ce forum et d'autres, il me semble justement que les cartes mères qui ont été remplacée n'ont plus de numéro de série. 
Fait une recherche à ce propos et si tu as payé les pièces, fais comme pour ton garagiste demande les pièces qui ont été remplacées.


----------



## Tahiti987 (10 Mai 2009)

le revendeur dit que c'est de l'échange standard, c'est a dire qu'il est obligé d'envoyer la pièce pour recevoir la même 

de plus ça va faire un an que suite a une alimentation défectueuse que le technicien a "provoqué" une panne en démontant le LCW et remontant l'alimentation.

Et ma confiance avec cette structure est toute relative depuis parce que le technicien à oublié de faire le calibrage des ventilateurs après la réparation de l'alimentation

j'ai donc ramené la machine, mais mon G5 ne fonctionne pas mieux depuis puisqu'il s'arrête automatiquement, dès que la température de mes processeurs dépassent les 97°


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2009)

Il y a beaucoup de discussions dans ce forum sur les ventilateurs et la température des G5, peut-être peux-tu y trouver des renseignement te concernant. Bon courage.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Au vu de messages précédents sur ce forum et d'autres, il me semble justement que les cartes mères qui ont été remplacée n'ont plus de numéro de série.
> Fait une recherche à ce propos et si tu as payé les pièces, fais comme pour ton garagiste demande les pièces qui ont été remplacées.


A ma connaissance, le n° de série indiqué dans les Préférences Système est celui de la machine, pas celui de la CM. Les techniciens inscrivent ("resérialisent") la nouvelle CM quand ils la mettent dans un ordi, à l'aide d'un logiciel, en reprenant le n° de la machine qui lui est spécifique.



boninmi a dit:


> Le numéro de série est associé à la machine, il figure sur le carton d'emballage.


Oui, enfin bon, le n° de série est surtout inscrit à l'intérieur de la machine (dans le comportement logeant la batterie pour les portables, sur les PowerMac G5 je n'en sais rien). Il apparait également via les Préférences Système.



Tahiti987 a dit:


> le revendeur dit que c'est de l'échange standard, c'est a dire qu'il est obligé d'envoyer la pièce pour recevoir la même&#8230;


Ce qui est exact; les centres agréés sont obligés de renvoyer les pièces défectueuses.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Ton affaire est de plus en plus bizarre, normalement une carte mère remplacée n'as plus de numéro de série ... Installe coconutbattery et regarde dans la section "Age of your mac :" si il te met une valeur genre bizarre c'est que ta carte mère à été changée sinon si il te met l'âge réel bah ... c'est que la carte mère n'as pas été changé.

Sinon tu vas dans le menu Pomme et tu clique sur à Propos de ce Mac, tu clique sur le numéro de Version de mac OS X (2 fois) et tu vas tomber sur le numéro de série.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Installe coconutbattery et regarde dans la section "Age of your mac :" si il te met une valeur genre bizarre c'est que ta carte mère à été changée sinon si il te met l'âge réel bah ... c'est que la carte mère n'as pas été changé.



Non, ça c'est faux.


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, le n° de série est surtout inscrit à l'intérieur de la machine (dans le comportement logeant la batterie pour les portables, sur les PowerMac G5 je n'en sais rien). Il apparait également via les Préférences Système.


L'iMac que je viens d'acheter était dans deux emballages emboités. Le numéro de série figurait sur chaque carton  C'est évidemment anecdotique, mais peu compatible avec l'idée que le numéro de série serait associé à un des composants internes.
On peut effectivement le retrouver par "*Informations* système" ("A propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'info") en cliquant sur le mot "Matériel", et (dit par *oldmac*) dans "A propos de ce Mac" en double-cliquant sur la version de Mac OS X.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

@ divoli : J'aimerai bien que tu me dise pourquoi c'est faux  comme ça je ne reproduirais plus cette erreur.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

Parce que les Préférences Système (comme indiqué par Boninmi au dessus) indiquent le n° de série de la machine, et non pas celui de la CM. Coconut Battery se base sur le n° de série de la machine, qui par définition est unique et définitif.

Quand un technicien met une nouvelle CM, il la "sérialise" en écrivant le n° de la machine dans l'EEPROM de la CM, et c'est ce n° qui va apparaitre dans les Préférences Système. Donc le technicien peut changer 15 fois de CM, le n° ne changera pas puisque c'est celui de la machine. 
Si le technicien oublie de sérialiser la CM (donc en oubliant d'inscrire le n° de la machine), dans les Préférences Système il n'y aura pas un n° mais un code du genre "SerialNumb&#8800;" (ou quelque chose comme ça, j'ai déjà eu le cas sur un Mac).

Et pour répondre à Boninmi, les technicien identifie un Mac non pas selon les cartons p) mais selon le n° de série gravé quelque part dans la machine. Inscrire le n° de série de la machine dans l'EEPROM de la CM permet de réduire le risque de vol et de trafic de CM.

Je précise que sur mon MBP, la CM a déjà été changée deux fois (merci nVidia et sa CG pourrie), ce qui m'a valu de devoir réactiver certains logiciels puisqu'ils ne reconnaissaient pas la nouvelle CM. Mais le n° indiqué est toujours le même puisque c'est celui de ma machine.

Ceci dit, je suppose que la CM doit avoir aussi son n° de série, mais je ne sais pas comment on peut le lire (peut-être que seul les techniciens peuvent le faire, à moins qu'ils ne lisent carrément le n° inscrit sur la CM).

Pour répondre à l'inquiétude initiale, puisqu'il y a un doute sur le fait que le technicien ait changé ou non la CM, il faudrait;
1) appeler le centre agréé pour avoir une explication,
2) éventuellement appeler Apple pour confirmer qu'il y a bien eu un échange (la CM défectueuse a forcément été renvoyée); Apple gardant une trace des réparations effectuées dans les centres agréés Apple.

Mais franchement, je ne vois pas un centre agréé facturer à Apple ou au client une CM qui n'aurait pas été changée, ce serait du pur suicide.

Et quand on a pas confiance, on fait comme pour le plombier, le garagiste ou le dentiste; on en change.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

@ Divoli : J'ai déja eu le cas d'un Macbook qui une foi la carte mère changée n'avais plus aucun numéro de série, et on ma dit que cela était fait exprès pour savoir si la carte mère à été changé ou non. Ma source ne doit pas être fiable.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

Depuis au moins deux ans, les techniciens sont incités par Apple à sérialiser les CM (s'ils ne le font pas, il faut réclamer).

Ensuite, que je saches, les techniciens doivent avoir accès à l'historique de la machine, donc ils doivent bien savoir ce qui a été changé ou pas.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Ok, compris merci pour l'info 

Donc du coup il doit se renseigner auprès d'Apple


----------

